# A Few New Pics - May 14, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May14

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Loved your pictures! That second bird is a CHICKEN???? What kind???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> That second bird is a CHICKEN???? What kind???


Yep .. as far as I know it's a chicken .. I have no idea what kind.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a pretty white pigeon! Looks friendly too. Does it have a name?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are these todays newcomers?

That pigeon has beautiful eyes. I'm glad the chicken is with you now, I'm sure she will do wonderful in your care, poor thing.

Hope you had a wonderful Mothers Day, Terry! You certainly are and have been a caring nurturing mom to so many of God's most neediest creatures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone! No, the pigeon doesn't have a name. Fellow P-T member, Harris, brought her (I think) to me yesterday. I asked him if the bird had a name, and he said no. This bird was posted in our Adoption section quite some time ago, and it just worked for yesterday to be the adoption day.

Kathaleena, the duck, and the chicken also arrived yesterday as did the fuzzy little finch.

Today's arrivals haven't had their photo ops yet .. a cat caught juvenile finch, a HBC juvenile sparrow, an orphaned duckling, and a window collision finch .. and the day isn't over yet. I also got a darling little gosling that was going through its death throes just as the rescuer arrived here. So very, very sad. I hate it when the rescuers have to witness the demise of the little creature they tried to save. I could tell from how the little gosling was arching the head and neck that it was only seconds away from death, and there wasn't time for me to spare the rescuer from witnessing the end.

Terry


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

How many Muscovies do you have? That's a nice looking bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

VoorburgGirl said:


> How many Muscovies do you have? That's a nice looking bird.


Hi! There weren't any Muscovies in that series of pictures, but I have a permanent pet Muscovy named Mr. Nibbles. I get Muscovy ducks from time to time, and I truly love them .. they are my favorite type of duck.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

harris gave you the bird  i wanted himi soo bad  but congrats 

sorry the duck died


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

name the white pigeon .. lightening .. or white flash or ****** tighty 

or spot or cracker


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the hairdo on that fuzzy little house finch! Sometimes it seems like it takes so much energy for them to grow those new feathers. Glad you're there to provide him the necessary nutrients!

Terry I wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your posting the photos and sharing the stories of your various charges. Even if they are in bad shape, I know they are now in your capable, caring hands. On a down day, that can be quite an upper. Thank you!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I agree with Terri...I appreciate and love seeing the pictures you post too. I always look at them to see what has come your way next. So many birds and animals, so many different stories. I can't fathom where you keep them all. There always seem to be INcoming but I never read about OUTgoing. 

The pictures are always interesting, cute, sometimes heartbreaking but we all learn quite a bit from the slideshows. That is one unusual looking chicken! lol.

Best wishes for an "easy" season...I know it never is, but here's hoping for your sake!


----------



## VoorburgGirl (May 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi! There weren't any Muscovies in that series of pictures, but I have a permanent pet Muscovy named Mr. Nibbles. I get Muscovy ducks from time to time, and I truly love them .. they are my favorite type of duck.
> 
> Terry


 Oh Good Lord! My deepest apologies. If I had bothered click on the thumbnail of the black chicken, I would have been able to see that it was a chicken. Sorry. I saw a black body, what seemed a caruncled head, and thought "A fellow muscovy!" That'll teach me...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, more great pictures. The pigeon Harris brought you is outstanding - what beautiful eyes. The little chicken looks like she needs to be fattened up a lot. I imagine she's gone without food alot in the past. And, I want the finch. What a fat little crop. Folks can see where the songbird's crop is on this little guy.

Will you be keeping Kathaleena? Hope so.


----------



## Pinky Gold (Sep 11, 2005)

I love the last pic, the one with the little chick! Nice pics!!


----------

